# Clinton River Salmon?



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Has anyone been fishing the Clinton River lately? I was wondering if the salmon are in there yet? If not I imagine it should be soon.

Thanks,

John


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

I'm sorry but i have only heard of a few getting up there but not much to fish there. That is what I heard. Have u ever caught a salmon there. Is it even worth the time to fish there


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

ttt


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

you mean his 1st post wasn't " Why doesn't this Girl at School Like me???" LMAO! Srry Stelmo I couldn't resist


----------



## fishpinoy27 (Oct 19, 2002)

I was there yesterday and hook into a nice king and release it. but I saw a guy fishing beside me got 3 kings one which is into 15 to 20# which all the 3 he keep it in his stringer and brought home. there was a some steelhead which keeps on following a couple of salmon but wont hit anything I throw to them from my arsenal including fresh kings spawn


----------

